# 48v forklift motor



## Pierre spiteri (Apr 13, 2009)

I would like to build an electric car and i would like to ask if i use a 48v dc motor from a forklift and be given more voltage ex a 72v and be still reliabile?


thanks for your help


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Pierre spiteri said:


> I would like to build an electric car and i would like to ask if i use a 48v dc motor from a forklift and be given more voltage ex a 72v and be still reliabile?


Probably. Others have done such. Look around this board and garage and you can find examples. Use the search function on the forum tool bar. Check out some posts on the sticky thread http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/using-forklift-motor-and-choosing-good-7598.html


----------



## PZigouras (Jun 5, 2010)

Pierre spiteri said:


> I would like to build an electric car and i would like to ask if i use a 48v dc motor from a forklift and be given more voltage ex a 72v and be still reliabile?
> 
> 
> thanks for your help


I once ran a "36/48v" forklift motor on 120 volts for a few weeks, and it seemed to work fine. I even tried it on 144 volts for a few minutes. That's not to say that it won't fail pre-maturely (I upgraded to a new motor before anything happened). 

I just didn't SEE any damage...


----------

